# Greetings from Slovenia



## bostek (Feb 5, 2010)

Hello. I am Bostian and i come from a little country in central Europe called Slovenia.
I am 25 years old, and i have started with beekeeping just 1 year ago. I am now learning all about bees, beekeeping, putting together all the pieces, answers to my questions. So i am glad to find your forum.

And here is one picture of apiary or beehouse, that is distinctive and common in out coutry:

http://www.zgs.gov.si/fileadmin/zgs/main/img/OE/04Ljubljana/GUP_CEBELARSKA/Images/IMG_2062.jpg


----------



## laurelmtnlover (May 29, 2009)

Hi and welcome! That is a fantastic picture and set up. I would think the beehives would stay warmer integrated into the building that way. Do you live in the mountains? Is there a lot of snow where you live? Do you ski?
I live near Pittsburgh Pennsylvania and have one top bar hive that I started last year. 
Nice to hear from you,
Carrie


----------



## DavesBees (Jun 2, 2009)

Welcome,
Beautiful bee house. I visited Koper a few years back. I had the most delightful pizza there. Quick story... two of us were about to go back to the ship and had about 30 dollars of your money and decided to spend it fast and in a manner not usually attributed to sailors. We were eating ice cream and found a child that spoke English so we bought him an ice cream. While he was eating we asked him if he had any friends that liked ice cream. He took off running and came back right away with half the neighborhood. We gave all our remaining money to the shop owner and as we headed back to the water taxi there were many happy faces behind at the ice cream shop.


----------



## bostek (Feb 5, 2010)

I am glad you have nice memories of my country.

Well in Slovenia we have sea, mountains (Alps) and lowlands. So we have hot summers and also cold winters. So we can enjoy in summer and ski in winter. So its great that we don't have the same weather all year long. 

Beehouses are present for long time, and they are also used to store beekepers tolls and protect hives from weather influence.
Most of us are using AŽ hives(pic1, pic 2) and LR hives


----------



## DavesBees (Jun 2, 2009)

We would love to see some pictures or video of you working the hives when the time comes. I have videos of my first hives that I should put up. They are pretty bad; like a blindfolded surgeon with a chainsaw bad!


----------



## Alex Cantacuzene (May 29, 2003)

Hello and welcome Bostek. Many thanks for the source of pictures and an insight into beekeeping in your country. A wonderful source for ideas from a much older system. Take care and have fun


----------



## bostek (Feb 5, 2010)

Hello again... i just made some pictures this morning and want to share them with you:

http://www.shrani.si/f/3f/C6/1XDTB6J/pic0003.jpg

http://www.shrani.si/f/2i/Hh/3Gc1bAyi/pic0005.jpg

http://www.shrani.si/f/3x/zh/2IXDPE4c/pic0010.jpg


----------



## bostek (Feb 5, 2010)

My friend has so many problems with bears... look what he did to his bees and hives:

http://webslovenia.si/cebela/displayimage.php?album=58&pos=1

If you have any questions about beekeeping in Slovenia you can ask some question on our forum http://new.slovenski-cebelarji.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=61 and we are also building new portal now. Greetings


----------



## Alex Cantacuzene (May 29, 2003)

Hello Bostek and thanks again for the contact. That Slovenian site looks beautiful. I would suggest that the Administrator post a translation for the most important words such as:
"Reply", "New Topic" and the other most used words that would allow a person who does not speak the language to be able to respond. Just a suggestion.
Those photos of the bear damage are depressing but what can you do? I am sure that this has happened before in your country and someone came up with an answer. Good luck and we hope for an early spring for you. Take care and have fun


----------

